# North West monthly meets calendar 2015



## Cloud

Dates and locations are as follows for the 2015 NW monthly meets, with an approximate start time of 7.00 - 7.30 pm:-

JANUARY - Monday 12th - The Sandpiper
FEBRUARY - Tuesday 3rd - The Boatyard
MARCH - Wednesday 4th - The Sandpiper
APRIL - Thursday 2nd - The Boatyard
MAY - Monday 11th - The Sandpiper (Monday 4th is a bank holiday)
JUNE - Tuesday 2nd - The Boatyard
JULY - Wednesday 1st - Fish and chips on Southport beach
AUGUST - Thursday 6th - Les' famous Rivington cruise
SEPTEMBER - Monday 7th - The Sandpiper
OCTOBER - Tuesday 6th - The Boatyard
NOVEMBER - Wednesday 4th - The Sandpiper
*DECEMBER - Thursday 3rd - The Boatyard*

The address for The Sandpiper is:

The Sandpiper
Holly Farm
Ormskirk Old Road
Bickerstaffe
Ormskirk
L39 0HD
Tel: 01695 733666
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&sourc ... 314HRih9pw

The address for The Boatyard Inn is:

The Boatyard Inn
Bolton Road
Riley Green
Preston
PR5 0SP
Tel: 01254 209841
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 1339,d.d24

Any changes will be announced on this page.

*The next meet is on Thursday 3rd December [smiley=santa.gif] *


----------



## Manchesturk

Hi all, i really would like to attend one of these events but doing a shift work might struggle during the week [smiley=bigcry.gif] has this events always been in the week days ? sorry if this is a silly question as im a newbie to the forum cheers

Hakan


----------



## Cloud

Hi Hakan

Yes, the meets are always on weekday nights as people tend to like their weekends free. We do have the occasional 'cruise' out on a Sunday which is always a good day out, plus a few shows planned for next year if you're interested.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=810825
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=810817

If you can make one of the weekday meets, it would be great to meet you and your car, and you will be made very welcome.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Hi Karen I'll see you all on the 12th.


----------



## Cloud

Excellent Kurt, see you soon.


----------



## Manchesturk

Cloud said:


> Hi Hakan
> 
> Yes, the meets are always on weekday nights as people tend to like their weekends free. We do have the occasional 'cruise' out on a Sunday which is always a good day out, plus a few shows planned for next year if you're interested.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=810825
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=810817
> 
> If you can make one of the weekday meets, it would be great to meet you and your car, and you will be made very welcome.


Hi, thanks for the reply Karen, up until march i will be either on afternoon or night shift, if everything goes in plan i'm hoping to make one in march the 4th,would be great to meet you guys! Looking forward to this already and see some nice cars  
Cheers

Hakan


----------



## Marco34

Thanks Karen, good to see the new dates include a Thursday. 8) I shall be there on the 12th.


----------



## Cloud

Manchesturk said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply Karen, up until march i will be either on afternoon or night shift, if everything goes in plan i'm hoping to make one in march the 4th,would be great to meet you guys! Looking forward to this already and see some nice cars
> Cheers
> 
> Hakan


You'll be able to see the cars in daylight if you can make the March meet (I've think you've already met Shak haven't you?). I'll send you a reminder nearer the time. 



Marco34 said:


> Thanks Karen, good to see the new dates include a Thursday. 8) I shall be there on the 12th.


I've taken everyone's comments into consideration, so reinstated Thursday's.

See you on the 12th


----------



## Manchesturk

Cloud said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for the reply Karen, up until march i will be either on afternoon or night shift, if everything goes in plan i'm hoping to make one in march the 4th,would be great to meet you guys! Looking forward to this already and see some nice cars
> Cheers
> 
> Hakan
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be able to see the cars in daylight if you can make the March meet (I've think you've already met Shak haven't you?). I'll send you a reminder nearer the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Karen, good to see the new dates include a Thursday. 8) I shall be there on the 12th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've taken everyone's comments into consideration, so reinstated Thursday's.
> 
> See you on the 12th
Click to expand...

Oh yeah took my car to shak couple of times and he done brill job, really friendly service,honest and reasonable prices aswell so i ll probably see him again in the new year  oh by the way what time does the march meet up starts at ? 
cheers

Hakan


----------



## Cloud

Manchesturk said:


> Oh yeah took my car to shak couple of times and he done brill job, really friendly service,honest and reasonable prices aswell so i ll probably see him again in the new year  oh by the way what time does the march meet up starts at ?
> cheers
> 
> Hakan


The meets are usually around 7 to 7.30 pm, depending on whether you're eating and how hungry you are. Some do and some don't, so entirely up to you. If it's nice weather, you'll see a group of TTs with a strange bunch of people gathered round having a natter! :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

Looks like I should manage 5 meetings this year including this month, so I'll see you next week.


----------



## Cloud

Mark Davies said:


> Looks like I should manage 5 meetings this year including this month, so I'll see you next week.


Wow - you'll become a regular at this rate! :lol: See you a week on Monday


----------



## Cloud

Just a reminder that our first meet of the year is on Monday (12th) at The Sandpiper.

Hope you can all make it.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I'll see you at the sandpiper


----------



## Cloud

Great Kurt, see you on Monday.


----------



## Cloud

The weather's supposed to clear up for this evening, so we shouldn't get a soaking on the car park!

See you all in a few hours


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Its still cold though


----------



## Cloud

Wear a woolly jumper! :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I haven't got one I'll have to act hard , tell scott I won't be picking a fight with anyone tonight so I don't need my coat holding


----------



## Cloud

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry guys..away from the area again..holed up on a prison in the sea.
Steve


----------



## Cloud

We haven't seen you for ages Steve. Hope to see you at a few this year.


----------



## John-H

I can confirm that the car park is dry


----------



## V6RUL

Cloud said:


> We haven't seen you for ages Steve. Hope to see you at a few this year.


I hope so but midweek is difficult for me due to working in Aberdeen..
Steve


----------



## John-H

A laugh as usual. Nice to see everyone


----------



## Cloud

Yes, a good night and plenty of laughs as usual, nice to meet AJ too.

As discussed, I'll be posting the Haigh Hall show up very soon. 8)


----------



## Tangerine Knight

+1


----------



## Audiphil

Sorry I couldn't make it last night, see you all soon


----------



## Cloud

Audiphil said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it last night, see you all soon


See you soon Phil


----------



## Cloud

Don't forget, the next NW meet is this Tuesday (3rd February) at The Boatyard. Hope you can make it.


----------



## John-H

Indeedyweedy


----------



## A3DFU

I'll be working :?


----------



## Cloud

That's a shame Dani, hope to see you soon.


----------



## A3DFU

Thank you; me too Karen


----------



## Skid Mark

Was hoping to make it but I'm working in Glasgow during the week at the mo, it's a bit far to nip back


----------



## Cloud

Skid Mark said:


> it's a bit far to nip back


It's not like it's just round the corner! Never mind, we'll get you to one yet


----------



## Marco34

I'll be at this one fore sure.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

See you there mk2 still mid modification so I'll have to jump in the mk1


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> I'll be at this one fore sure.


Excellent, see you tomorrow


----------



## Cloud

blackpoolfc said:


> See you there mk2 still mid modification so I'll have to jump in the mk1


I haven't seen your Mk1 before, so it'll be good to finally meet it. 8)


----------



## Cloud

Had another great night last night, thanks to all who came along 

I will post up details on Cleveleys car show this week to gather interest.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

It was a good night


----------



## John-H




----------



## Tangerine Knight

Lol. I'd forgotten , I still can't remember how the conversation started


----------



## les

The Benny Hill of wrestling.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Still entertainment though it was well rehearsed


----------



## Manchesturk

A week on wednesday till the meet up! Really excited lol first meet since my TT ownership! Roll on the 4th of march 8)

cheers

Hak


----------



## Cloud

Manchesturk said:


> A week on wednesday till the meet up! Really excited lol first meet since my TT ownership! Roll on the 4th of march 8)
> 
> cheers
> 
> Hak


Ha ha, counting the days? See you a week on Wednesday, looking forward to finally seeing your car!


----------



## Manchesturk

Cloud said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> 
> A week on wednesday till the meet up! Really excited lol first meet since my TT ownership! Roll on the 4th of march 8)
> 
> cheers
> 
> Hak
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, counting the days? See you a week on Wednesday, looking forward to finally seeing your car!
Click to expand...

Ha ha i know yeah counting the days how sad :lol: i was just thinking about what time to set off to beat the rush hour traffic?
what time would you set off Karen to get there ? i know you would be taking m65 - m6 and come off m58, my route is a nightmare on rush hr traffic oh well i ll give myself plenty of time and get there nice and early.


----------



## Cloud

Manchesturk said:


> Ha ha i know yeah counting the days how sad :lol: i was just thinking about what time to set off to beat the rush hour traffic?
> what time would you set off Karen to get there ? i know you would be taking m65 - m6 and come off m58, my route is a nightmare on rush hr traffic oh well i ll give myself plenty of time and get there nice and early.


It takes us 30 to 40 minutes to get there from Darwen, and we usually arrive around 7.15 to 7.30. The rush hour traffic will hopefully have eased off by then. We all park right in the far corner of the back car park


----------



## Cloud

Just a reminder about the meet at The Sandpiper on Wednesday (4th March).

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the reminder Karen - I suddenly panicked and thought it was tonight phew! :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I'll see you all there


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Thanks for the reminder Karen - I suddenly panicked and thought it was tonight phew! :lol:


Table for one?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

John-H said:


> Thanks for the reminder Karen - I suddenly panicked and thought it was tonight phew! :lol:


No John you've got confused with the wrestling


----------



## Cloud

blackpoolfc said:


> I'll see you all there


See you on Wednesday Kurt. Which TT are you bringing?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I'm not sure I've fallen out with the mk2 not that there is anything wrong with it


----------



## A3DFU

Cloud said:


> Table for one?


More like 'Dinner for One'; Freddie Frinton


----------



## Cloud

blackpoolfc said:


> I'm not sure I've fallen out with the mk2 not that there is anything wrong with it


Come in the proper (Mk1) TT!


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Table for one?
> 
> 
> 
> More like 'Dinner for One'; Freddie Frinton
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Table for one?
> 
> 
> 
> More like 'Dinner for One'; Freddie Frinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking that :lol:
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## Cloud

I enjoyed watching that clip Dani :lol:

See you all tonight, the weather's supposed to brighten up later too [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like 'Dinner for One'; Freddie Frinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking that :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...




Cloud said:


> I enjoyed watching that clip Dani :lol:


It's good isn't it?

"Dinner for one" is always shown for as long as I can remember on ARD, the 1st German television channel on New Year's Eve from 23:45h till just before midnight. And it's broadcast in English with German sub titles; not sure if it was ever translated.

Everyone who celebrates New Year at my house will be subjected to "Dinner for One" come what will :lol: :wink:


----------



## Manchesturk

Special thanks to Karen who made this event happen, was great to meet all of you! Shame i couldnt stay longer, having said that i have ended up stuck in traffic for an hour at j18 prestwich exit, wasn't impressed :lol: oh well it was all worth it in the end, hope to see you guys soon!

cheers

Hak


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Yes nice to meet you see you soon


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks for organising Karen and I hope you got home without speed bump interference, Andrea 

Nice meeting you Hak


----------



## John-H

Nice to meet you Hak 

It was another good meet tonight despite being a bit low on numbers.

We definitely want to see photos of the onesie. You know who you are! :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Superman


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> We definitely want to see photos of the onesie. You know who you are! :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



blackpoolfc said:


> Superman


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes, nice to meet Hak although he didn't get chance to meet the full gang. A good night though, despite the poor turnout (and I really enjoyed my sherry trifle).


----------



## Mondoz75

Hey, fresh blood on the scene not long purchased a tt looking to attend my very first meeting a by the looks of things this is the place to be!


----------



## Manchesturk

Mondoz75 said:


> Hey, fresh blood on the scene not long purchased a tt looking to attend my very first meeting a by the looks of things this is the place to be!


Hi and welcome to TT ownership :wink: where do you based at ?

Hak


----------



## Cloud

Mondoz75 said:


> Hey, fresh blood on the scene not long purchased a tt looking to attend my very first meeting a by the looks of things this is the place to be!


Hi there, you're more than welcome to join us. What are you driving?

As Hak asked, where abouts are you based?


----------



## Mondoz75

Cloud said:


> Mondoz75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fresh blood on the scene not long purchased a tt looking to attend my very first meeting a by the looks of things this is the place to be!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, you're more than welcome to join us. What are you driving?
> 
> As Hak asked, where abouts are you based?
Click to expand...

Apologies for the late replay, I'm based in Manchester, not long purchased silver 225, upgraded wheels to gunmetal grey qs sport, work in progress!

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Cloud

Mondoz75 said:


> not long purchased silver 225, upgraded wheels to gunmetal grey qs sport, work in progress!


Look forward to seeing it. 8)


----------



## Manchesturk

Mondoz75 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondoz75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fresh blood on the scene not long purchased a tt looking to attend my very first meeting a by the looks of things this is the place to be!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, you're more than welcome to join us. What are you driving?
> 
> As Hak asked, where abouts are you based?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologies for the late replay, I'm based in Manchester, not long purchased silver 225, upgraded wheels to gunmetal grey qs sport, work in progress!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome.
Click to expand...

Your welcome mate, if you are up for it we can meet up somewhere in Manchester (i live in Middleton) and go to next meeting at Preston? It's on 2nd of April Thursday 7pm on wards, let me know if you can make it!

cheers

Hak


----------



## Cloud

It should still be light when we get there this time, so we can see the cars for a change [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Manchesturk

Cloud said:


> It should still be light when we get there this time, so we can see the cars for a change [smiley=sunny.gif]


If only people turns up on time :lol:

I didn't realise that I'm breaking up for easter holiday Thursday morning after my last shift of night.. If everything goes on plan I will be there nice and early


----------



## Cloud

Manchesturk said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should still be light when we get there this time, so we can see the cars for a change [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> If only people turns up on time :lol:
Click to expand...

And in TTs! :roll:


----------



## John-H

Surely not. Everyone will still be in their winter warmer vehicles won't they? You know Marko's saying, "Never cast a clout when salt's still out" :wink:


----------



## Marco34

Very true John, they were gritting last night and for what reason I don't know. It's a joke how they chuck it down for fun at the moment. It's filthy stuff too. :evil:

It should be light when we arrive at the Boatyard, so if it's a nice evening, I'll bring mine out and get there a little earlier. Not had chance to look at some of the new cars like Hak's.

The meets come round rather quick!

See you all soon.


----------



## markaw3.2

Afternoon folks,

New to the Forum, but I would like to attend the meet on the 02/04/2014, Just over the Pennines in Halifax, should have my motor by then 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Cloud

You're more than welcome to join us Mark 

Had a look at your car, grey with red leather is a fantastic colour combo! 8)


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> It should be light when we arrive at the Boatyard, so if it's a nice evening, I'll bring mine out and get there a little earlier. Not had chance to look at some of the new cars like Hak's.


I'll aim to get there for 7 O'clock. Let's hope the weather is dry and we get a good TT turnout this time (we'll bring two to boost the numbers!)


----------



## markaw3.2

Thanks cloud.

Having to trade in my Z4M Roadster because of a degenerative knee problem, need an automatic!

Only had the M car since October last year, had the knee op in November, but it didn't go well 

Funny, when I was searching last year it was a toss up between the TT and the M car!!

Karma - alls well that ends well...can't wait


----------



## Cloud

markaw3.2 said:


> Afternoon folks,
> 
> New to the Forum, but I would like to attend the meet on the 02/04/2014, Just over the Pennines in Halifax, should have my motor by then
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


I don't know if this is of interest to you, but Yvette (the Yorkshire Dales rep) is organising a cruise out, which isn't a million miles away from you:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=945161


----------



## Cloud

Just a quick reminder about this Thursday's meet at The Boatyard. I'm hoping that this awful weather cheers up, but it'll be nice and dry inside the pub [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## les

I work Thursday evenings so won't be there but have a good one.


----------



## Cloud

les said:


> I work Thursday evenings so won't be there but have a good one.


All work and no play


----------



## V6RUL

I'm off this week, so if Julie is up for a run out for tea we will be there at 7..we will see
Steve


----------



## Cloud

V6RUL said:


> I'm off this week, so if Julie is up for a run out for tea we will be there at 7..we will see
> Steve


Great, hope to see you both on Thursday.


----------



## Manchesturk

Hi karen,

Took the car to service to Shak's last week and he discovered a boost leak and cv boot split so he booked me in for this Thursday morning, as i'm on night shift i will be driving to shak's after work and hang around there till he finishes with it ( will take most of the morning to do it ) probably wont be back home to bed untill 12-1pm if i can manage to get my bum out the bed and not tired i will still come for the meet if not hopefully next time 

cheers

Hak


----------



## Cloud

Blimey Hak, you're going to be busy! Hope to see you there, failing that, next month at The Sandpiper.


----------



## Marco34

I shall be there. Hoping to get the TT out.


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> Hoping to get the TT out.


Bet you don't! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get the TT out.
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you don't! :lol:
Click to expand...

I bet your'e right. If it's a nice evening it's coming out. Dry will suffice.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I'm polished and ready to go


----------



## Cloud

blackpoolfc said:


> I'm polished and ready to go


Have you done your car too? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

A possibility for me so far if I get away from the window guys in time (I'm having all 13 windows plus the porch replaced, work starting on Wednesday). And before you ask Karen, it's the windows and porch of my house not mine personally :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Cloud said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm polished and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done your car too? :roll:
Click to expand...

Ooh matron


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> And before you ask Karen


Moi? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Cloud said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before you ask Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Moi? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :-*


----------



## sleeping fox

Is it OK to swing by for a chat & a nosy at the cars without staying for the raffle ?  Hectic week at work , family coming on Friday then away at the weekend but a Thurs eve seems a good excuse to lift the garage door & get the car out


----------



## Cloud

sleeping fox said:


> Is it OK to swing by for a chat & a nosy at the cars without staying for the raffle ?  Hectic week at work , family coming on Friday then away at the weekend but a Thurs eve seems a good excuse to lift the garage door & get the car out


You're more than welcome. Looking forward to meeting you and your TT.


----------



## Marco34

sleeping fox said:


> Is it OK to swing by for a chat & a nosy at the cars without staying for the raffle ?  Hectic week at work , family coming on Friday then away at the weekend but a Thurs eve seems a good excuse to lift the garage door & get the car out


Hi, will be great to see another V6. I should get mine out too but this weather is grim. I'm hoping it's drier by then.

Cheers.


----------



## Skid Mark

I'm gonna try and make it, hopefully the pesky weather will sort itself out :?


----------



## Cloud

Skid Mark said:


> I'm gonna try and make it, hopefully the pesky weather will sort itself out :?


Excellent, hope to see you on Thursday Mark  I think we've had four seasons in one day today! :x


----------



## John-H

It's a bit grim :?


----------



## A3DFU

We had hail and snow yesterday and, again, hail showers today


----------



## Tangerine Knight

The sun is shining here long may it last


----------



## Cloud

An absolutely gorgeous springlike day at the moment ...... until later! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

At least it's dry while some windows are being put in


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> At least it's dry while some windows are being put in


That's always a bonus, hope it runs smoothly


----------



## A3DFU

Cloud said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's dry while some windows are being put in
> 
> 
> 
> That's always a bonus, hope it runs smoothly
Click to expand...

It does. And all looks very nice too


----------



## John-H

Windows installations are always tricky :roll:


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Windows installations are always tricky :roll:


I'm afraid I work for a double glazing company


----------



## Marco34

Car out ready to go. Looks like it's pouring down later, about 9ish. You just can't get a dry day here! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Car is out whatever, my mind is made up. Should be there for 7:15.

Ciao for now.


----------



## V6RUL

Setting off in 5 mins.
Steve


----------



## Manchesturk

Not gonna make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows installations are always tricky :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I work for a double glazing company
Click to expand...

It's all Bill Gates fault :wink:

See you later


----------



## Cloud

Manchesturk said:


> Not gonna make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's a shame Hak. Hope to see you next time


----------



## Cloud

Just finished washing my car. See you all soon.


----------



## John-H

Apparently the rain might do it later.


----------



## clewb

Have fun tonight! Looking forward to seeing those of you coming to Stanford.


----------



## sleeping fox

Any pics from the meet ? Couldn't get there so apologies , , agreed a deal on my car late last night  
I have the opportunity to purchase a car i missed out on last year so didn't want history repeating itself
Won't be my last V6 but appears this one won't be here much longer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Tyre stayed up


----------



## Cloud

A big thank you to everyone who came to last night's meet. Great to see a few new faces too, I hope we didn't frighten you off!! :lol:


----------



## Cloud

sleeping fox said:


> Any pics from the meet ? Couldn't get there so apologies , , agreed a deal on my car late last night
> I have the opportunity to purchase a car i missed out on last year so didn't want history repeating itself
> Won't be my last V6 but appears this one won't be here much longer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's a shame you couldn't make it. I'm afraid I didn't think to take any pics, not sure if anyone else did.


----------



## sleeping fox

Cloud said:


> sleeping fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics from the meet ? Couldn't get there so apologies , , agreed a deal on my car late last night
> I have the opportunity to purchase a car i missed out on last year so didn't want history repeating itself
> Won't be my last V6 but appears this one won't be here much longer [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame you couldn't make it. I'm afraid I didn't think to take any pics, not sure if anyone else did.
Click to expand...

 Thought pics at meets were compulsry  always nice to see a the different cars with different mods


----------



## V6RUL

blackpoolfc said:


> Tyre stayed up


That's good to hear..
Steve


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Thanks I'll still get it looked at though


----------



## Cloud

sleeping fox said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics from the meet ? Couldn't get there so apologies , , agreed a deal on my car late last night
> I have the opportunity to purchase a car i missed out on last year so didn't want history repeating itself
> Won't be my last V6 but appears this one won't be here much longer [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame you couldn't make it. I'm afraid I didn't think to take any pics, not sure if anyone else did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought pics at meets were compulsry  always nice to see a the different cars with different mods
Click to expand...

Oops! 

You missed the Mk3 that Rick came along in - didn't get any pics of that either :lol: A special thanks to Rick for letting the world and his wife sit in his car


----------



## Cloud

blackpoolfc said:


> Tyre stayed up


Glad you got home OK Kurt


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyre stayed up
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got home OK Kurt
Click to expand...

Glad home safe but like you say, get it checked out.

Enjoyed the evening, good to see new faces too and thanks to Rick for allowing us the time in the MK3 TT. Nice to see it.


----------



## Skid Mark

I took a couple of pics, it was going dark when we got there so they aren't the best, aplogies if anyone likes their reg no hidden my photoshop skills are non existent


----------



## Cloud

Skid Mark said:


> I took a couple of pics


Thanks for that Mark, glad someone was paying attention!


----------



## A3DFU

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows installations are always tricky :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I work for a double glazing company
Click to expand...

Are you sure John wasn't going to say "Windows installations *is* always tricky" :wink:

Anyway, thanks for organising another enjoyable meet, Karen. Sorry I've run away early but I was a bit tired :roll:


----------



## TTS-Phil

Enjoyed last night, really good to see everyone again  Lots of laughts as usual! :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Marco34 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyre stayed up
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got home OK Kurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad home safe but like you say, get it checked out.
> 
> Enjoyed the evening, good to see new faces too and thanks to Rick for allowing us the time in the MK3 TT. Nice to see it.
Click to expand...

Hi Marco just been to hi q to get it looked at £15 later its sorted


----------



## Marco34

That's pretty good Kurt. Better than a new tyre!


----------



## John-H

It was good to see everyone and a good turn out.

I finally had some time to wash the car properly over the weekend but managed to scrape the rear arch on the wall in the process [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Can't get paint until later in the week now


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> I finally had some time to wash the car properly over the weekend but managed to scrape the rear arch on the wall in the process [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Can't get paint until later in the week now


That's terrible John :x Hope you get it sorted soon.

Clayed and polished mine yesterday, got a bit of an aching back and shoulders this morning!


----------



## John-H

Thanks Karen. It was the first outing for it in months the other night and I hadn't had a chance to clean it properly. One step forwards two steps back :roll: . At least it's a small area to paint so should be easy enough.


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> One step forwards two steps back :roll:


Are you a crab? :roll:


----------



## clewb

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> One step forwards two steps back :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a crab? :roll:
Click to expand...

 No they go sideways.


----------



## John-H




----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> One step forwards two steps back :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a crab? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they go sideways.
Click to expand...

I should know :roll:


----------



## Mondoz75

Cloud said:


> A big thank you to everyone who came to last night's meet. Great to see a few new faces too, I hope we didn't frighten you off!! :lol:


Apologies for the late reply, good to meet you all I've had issues login in for some reason not too sure why.

Looking forward to catching up with you lot again, thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Cloud

Mondoz75 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big thank you to everyone who came to last night's meet. Great to see a few new faces too, I hope we didn't frighten you off!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the late reply, good to meet you all I've had issues login in for some reason not too sure why.
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with you lot again, thanks for the warm welcome!
Click to expand...

It was really nice to meet you. Hopefully, we'll get a proper look at your car next time. 8)

Hope you got my message about the show details?


----------



## Cloud

The next NW meet is at the Sandpiper on Monday (11th May).

Hope you can all make it, we had an excellent turnout last month! 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Anyone interested in a trip to North Wales a week on Sunday? Diarmuid aka clewb (who'll come to Haigh Hall) alerted me to this and I'm gauging interest before I commit to a stand

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=991210


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> Anyone interested in a trip to North Wales a week on Sunday? Diarmuid aka clewb (who'll come to Haigh Hall) alerted me to this and I'm gauging interest before I commit to a stand
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=991210


Hi Dani

I'm afraid we can't commit at this stage. It is something myself and Scott would love to go to, but are struggling with dog sitting arrangements. We were out all day at a show last week, and will be at the Unphased show the week after (24th), which makes things difficult. I'll know more after the weekend.


----------



## A3DFU

Yes, it's a bit late to mention it, which doesn't make planning easy.


----------



## Manchesturk

Hi Karen unfortunately cant make it again since i'm on night shift [smiley=bigcry.gif] but i will be at The Bulls Head on friday for Dani's meet :wink:

@ Dani, mentioned to my father in law who owns a QS and he might be down to sutton hall to meet us after his work probably around 7-8pm ish... will let you know in the week, let's hope it stays dry for our little cruise [smiley=dude.gif]

see you all later

Hak


----------



## A3DFU

Manchesturk said:


> Hi Karen unfortunately cant make it again since i'm on night shift [smiley=bigcry.gif] but i will be at The Bulls Head on friday for Dani's meet :wink:
> 
> @ Dani, mentioned to my father in law who owns a QS and he might be down to sutton hall to meet us after his work probably around 7-8pm ish... will let you know in the week, let's hope it stays dry for our little cruise [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> see you all later
> 
> Hak


Sounds good Hak. I'm looking forward to seeing you and meeting your dad  
[sorry for hijacking your thread, Karen :-* ]


----------



## Cloud

It's a shame you can't make it Hak, hope to see you next time.

The weather's looking good for tomorrow evening, it's always a bonus. 8)


----------



## Mondoz75

Cloud said:


> It's a shame you can't make it Hak, hope to see you next time.
> 
> The weather's looking good for tomorrow evening, it's always a bonus. 8)


Unfortunately I won't be able to get to this meet but should be up for the following meeting.

Have fun!


----------



## Cloud

Mondoz75 said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to get to this meet but should be up for the following meeting.
> 
> Have fun!


I was looking forward to seeing your car, I missed it at the last meet! Hope to see you next month.


----------



## V6RUL

Hopefully there tomoz Kaz..
Steve


----------



## Manchesturk

Cloud said:


> It's a shame you can't make it Hak, hope to see you next time.
> 
> The weather's looking good for tomorrow evening, it's always a bonus. 8)


I know yeah [smiley=bigcry.gif] oh well shift work for you, make 1 then miss 5 :lol: hopefully make the next one.

Have a great evening everyone and make sure take some pics :wink:

cheers

Hak


----------



## Cloud

V6RUL said:


> Hopefully there tomoz Kaz..
> Steve


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Manchesturk said:


> Have a great evening everyone and make sure take some pics :wink:


Thanks Hak. Will try and remember pics this time!


----------



## Marco34

I shall be there, with TT, given the lighter nights and nice (except for the wind) day.


----------



## John-H

Peppermint tea might help :wink:


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> *I shall be there, with TT*, given the lighter nights and nice (except for the wind) day.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



John-H said:


> Peppermint tea might help :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

I'll bring mine too and some nuts - see you later


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> I'll bring mine too and some nuts - see you later


We're just bringing one (Scott's I think). See you all tonight.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I'll see you all later


----------



## Cloud

blackpoolfc said:


> I'll see you all later


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hunterdubber

Sorry cant make this one :?

Shame as its a dry evening 

But should be at the next Boatyard meet 8)

Will probably make the Unphased show early on in the day too


----------



## Cloud

Thank to everyone who attended last night, a good laugh as always 



Hunterdubber said:


> Sorry cant make this one :?
> 
> Shame as its a dry evening
> 
> But should be at the next Boatyard meet 8)
> 
> Will probably make the Unphased show early on in the day too


Shame you couldn't make it.

You're still welcome to a place on the Unphased stand, just let me know (unless you're spending the rest of the day with Mark, getting merry at Darwen Live!) :lol:


----------



## Cloud

Manchesturk said:


> take some pics :wink:


Didn't get many pics I'm afraid, especially as people keep turning up with 'other' German cars so they don't get their TTs dirty! :roll: Red seems a popular colour these days though!


----------



## A3DFU

Something happened to the car park since last time. It's at a terrible slope  :wink:


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> Something happened to the car park since last time. It's at a terrible slope  :wink:


I was drunk! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Peppermint tea?


----------



## Cloud

Yes, it was windy! :roll:


----------



## A3DFU




----------



## Manchesturk

Cloud said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> 
> take some pics :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get many pics I'm afraid, especially as people keep turning up with 'other' German cars so they don't get their TTs dirty! :roll: Red seems a popular colour these days though!
Click to expand...

Nice pics karen, looks like Kurts car drawing the most attention coz my car isn't there  hope to see u soon!

Hak


----------



## Cloud

Manchesturk said:


> Nice pics karen, looks like Kurts car drawing the most attention coz my car isn't there


What can I say? Kurt's a show off!! :lol:


----------



## t'mill

Well he does keep winning trophies :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Nice pics Karen. We were chatting about Kurts engine chewing up water pumps, most odd. Never heard of that on the 3.2

I thought me and Kurt were going to have a drag race out of the car park but he jump started! :lol:


----------



## Cloud

Just a quick reminder that our next meet is on Tuesday 2nd June at The Boatyard.

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Sorry Karen won't be able make this one


----------



## Marco34

I'll be there. I am wondering if we will ever get to use the outside tables at the Boatyard. :?


----------



## Cloud

blackpoolfc said:


> Sorry Karen won't be able make this one


That's a shame Kurt. See you in Blackpool soon [smiley=sunny.gif]



Marco34 said:


> I'll be there. I am wondering if we will ever get to use the outside tables at the Boatyard. :?


I keep wondering the same myself. It was a nice night last time, but freezing - think we're due a nice warm evening. 8)


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Yes when you get a meeting place I'll see you all there


----------



## John-H

June already! Doesn't time fly and where's the sun? See you there 8) .... sorry I mean


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> June already! where's the sun?


Apparently we are in for a "heat wave" of some 20C from Wednesday for a few days. Weird heat wave if you ask me - nothing below 30C ought to be called a heat wave :?


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> June already! where's the sun?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we are in for a "heat wave" of some 20C from Wednesday for a few days. Weird heat wave if you ask me - nothing below 30C ought to be called a heat wave :?
Click to expand...

I think two days of sunshine, whatever the temperature, is classed as a heatwave these days! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Cloud said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> June already! where's the sun?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we are in for a "heat wave" of some 20C from Wednesday for a few days. Weird heat wave if you ask me - nothing below 30C ought to be called a heat wave :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think two days of sunshine, whatever the temperature, is classed as a heatwave these days! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Cloud

I might be arriving in a dirty car tonight if the rain doesn't stop [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Have a good evening all - I'll be thinking of you while I chase a client round my gym :roll: 
I can hopefully make it to the Sandpiper next month


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> Have a good evening all - I'll be thinking of you while I chase a client round my gym :roll:
> I can hopefully make it to the Sandpiper next month


Hope to see you soon Dani


----------



## Manchesturk

Hope you all have a great evening. What a surprise i'm on nights again [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hak


----------



## Cloud

Manchesturk said:


> Hope you all have a great evening. What a surprise i'm on nights again [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hak


Are you sure you're not trying to avoid us! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Cloud said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good evening all - I'll be thinking of you while I chase a client round my gym :roll:
> I can hopefully make it to the Sandpiper next month
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see you soon Dani
Click to expand...

Likewise, Karen :-*

I have weird clients who want to be moved at strange hours :roll: :lol:


----------



## Manchesturk

Cloud said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great evening. What a surprise i'm on nights again [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hak
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're not trying to avoid us! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: wish I was. I would rather be somewhere else than being at work right [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hope you had a good turn out karen in this lovely weather,just wondering when is this heatwave going to fry us all up lol oh well I will be getting plenty of heatwaves next week in Turkey  
Hope to see you all soon

Hak


----------



## Cloud

Thanks to all who attended last night, shame it was too cold and windy to sit outside :x It was nice to meet Jackie, Mark - hope you decide to come along on Sunday.

Turkey again Hak? Can't be bad - have a nice time. 

BBQ on Southport beach next month, let's hope the weather improves!


----------



## A3DFU

Manchesturk said:


> just wondering when is this heatwave going to fry us all up


Funny that, normal, seasonal weather is classed as a heat wave these days; not [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
At least the meteorologists agree that the temperatures in May were way below average 

Hope you all had a good meet last night


----------



## John-H

Good to see everyone last night and thanks for the neighborly advice - could be a lifesaver :wink:


----------



## les

AUGUST meet - Thursday 6th - Les' famous (or should that read infamous) Rivington cruise starting from Luciano's at The Millstone, see then first page for conf. We will stop off on route at the Black Dog pub for a half hour break before continuing on. It will be at a leisurely pace but let's see if you can keep up with my 1.4 fiesta :roll: lol.


----------



## John-H

Wahey Les! Blow my socks off! :lol:


----------



## les

John-H said:


> Wahey Les! Blow my socks off! :lol:


TUT! :roll:


----------



## Cloud

les said:


> Les' famous (or should that read infamous) Rivington cruise


I did nearly write infamous, but didn't want to offend!! :roll:

Perhaps it should read ..... "Join Les' cruise for an explosive night out!"


----------



## les

Cloud said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les' famous (or should that read infamous) Rivington cruise
> 
> 
> 
> I did nearly write infamous, but didn't want to offend!! :roll:
Click to expand...

That's OK Karen I am more than capable of offending myself


----------



## Cloud

Hi folks, just a reminder about the next monthly meet, on Wednesday 1st July.

If the weather is dry, we will meet at The Sandpiper as usual and set off in convoy to Southport beach at around 7.15 pm for our annual beach barbie [smiley=chef.gif]

Please bring a chair, disposable BBQ and your own food with you, otherwise everything tends to get duplicated. Oh, and I'll try and keep Scott away from the lighter fluid this time! 

If it is raining, we will have our usual Sandpiper meet in the pub.

Fingers crossed for sunshine! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H

Get it? :wink:


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Get it? :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Cloud

The forecast is fantastic for Wednesday! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> AUGUST meet - Thursday 6th - Les' famous (or should that read infamous) Rivington cruise starting from Luciano's at The Millstone, see then first page for conf. We will stop off on route at the Black Dog pub for a half hour break before continuing on. It will be at a leisurely pace but let's see if you can keep up with my 1.4 fiesta :roll: lol.


I'll be up for that.


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> The forecast is fantastic for Wednesday! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Looks good and warm. It will be a nice drive out.


----------



## ImolaTT

I will be there with cake and hopefully some sunshine


----------



## Cloud

Glad you can make it Mark and Andrea. We've been lucky with the weather for the last two, so let's make it a hat trick!



















Unfortunately, Scott has replenished his supply of lighter fluid, so watch your eyebrows everyone!


----------



## Sutty

Hi folks. I'll be there and will have emergency handout maps for the cruise from the Sandpiper to the beach so we don't lose anyone.


----------



## Cloud

Nice one Al. Thanks for that.


----------



## Cloud

Due to a lack of interest in the beach BBQ, there will be a slight change of plan for tomorrow evening unless numbers increase.

Meet at the Sandpiper around 7 pm, then depart at 7.20 pm prompt for a drive to Southport beach, via a drive through chippy, to have a chill and eat on the beach. If anyone still fancies having a barbie, do please feel free to bring one along.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Ill see you at the sandpiper


----------



## Cloud

Was getting worried about you Kurt, thought you were ignoring me! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Cloud said:


> Due to a lack of interest in the beach BBQ, there will be a slight change of plan for tomorrow evening unless numbers increase.
> 
> Meet at the Sandpiper around 7 pm, then depart at 7.20 pm prompt for a drive to Southport beach, via a drive through chippy, to have a chill and eat on the beach. If anyone still fancies having a barbie, do please feel free to bring one along.


Sandpiper, chippy or barbie...unfortunately I won't be able to make it due to kind clients keeping me in the gym at those temperatures










Have a great day all :-*


----------



## Cloud

Don't envy you that Dani! :x


----------



## A3DFU

At least it won't be me working out but *them* :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Cloud said:


> Was getting worried about you Kurt, thought you were ignoring me! :lol:


Not ignoring just been a little busy of late


----------



## les

Won't be able to make this one but you can be sure I will make the August meet and run.


----------



## John-H

I'm going to make this


----------



## Cloud

les said:


> you can be sure I will make the August meet and run.


I hope so Les, it's your meet!


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> I'm going to make this


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] See you later John.


----------



## Cloud

Thanks to everyone for coming along last night, despite the last minute change of plan due to the 'chav fest' on the beach!! :lol: A special thank you to Al for leading the way and providing written directions, and Andrea for bringing cake.


----------



## John-H

Good to see everyone and what a contrasting day of weather - from a warm Mediterranean experience at lunchtime in Manchester to the gathering wind and storm clouds at the marina and with a spectacular lightning display and drenching on the drive home.


----------



## Cloud

Excellent pic John [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Haven't looked at mine yet.

The lightening certainly was spectacular on the journey home!


----------



## Cloud

Just a few of my pics:


----------



## John-H

Nice pictures Karen


----------



## Marco34

Only just checked the forum. Good pics and nice storm cloud shot John. It really did hammer it down and the lighting was going until the early hours.


----------



## BeastleeUK

I'm sure these meet dates have been deliberately picked to clash with our calendar every month 

We missed last month becuase it had been moved to a wednesday and now I find it's back to a thursday but that's my daughter's 18th!

Is there a reason we have to keep moving the day each month? Isn't first (insert day of week) of the month easier to negotiate? At this rate we won't be seeing any of you for another 6 months [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Enjoy your cruise, we'd double up for our daughter's B'day but she doesn't take kindly to swinging from the roll protectors :twisted:


----------



## Cloud

BeastleeUK said:


> I'm sure these meet dates have been deliberately picked to clash with our calendar every month
> 
> We missed last month becuase it had been moved to a wednesday and now I find it's back to a thursday but that's my daughter's 18th!
> 
> Is there a reason we have to keep moving the day each month? Isn't first (insert day of week) of the month easier to negotiate? At this rate we won't be seeing any of you for another 6 months [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Enjoy your cruise, we'd double up for our daughter's B'day but she doesn't take kindly to swinging from the roll protectors :twisted:


Oh no, that's typical! It moves days every month (Monday to Thursday) to give those who have a commitment on a certain day every week, chance to attend meets on other days. A few people have evening classes etc on a fixed day every week.

Hope you can still make Haigh Hall on the 9th August though.


----------



## John-H

Whenever someone mentions evening classes I think of a line from the Hitch Hikers Guide when Lintilla said to Arthur, "You can take some evening classes". Arthur said, "What here?" to which Lintilla replied, "Yes I've got a bottle of them. Little pink ones"


----------



## BeastleeUK

Cloud said:


> BeastleeUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure these meet dates have been deliberately picked to clash with our calendar every month
> 
> We missed last month becuase it had been moved to a wednesday and now I find it's back to a thursday but that's my daughter's 18th!
> 
> Is there a reason we have to keep moving the day each month? Isn't first (insert day of week) of the month easier to negotiate? At this rate we won't be seeing any of you for another 6 months [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Enjoy your cruise, we'd double up for our daughter's B'day but she doesn't take kindly to swinging from the roll protectors :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, that's typical! It moves days every month (Monday to Thursday) to give those who have a commitment on a certain day every week, chance to attend meets on other days. A few people have evening classes etc on a fixed day every week.
> 
> Hope you can still make Haigh Hall on the 9th August though.
Click to expand...

Good news, Sophie is working her birthday, we are out on the Friday instead! Unless something major happens between now and then I will be bugging Heidi to make this one. Let's hope for some dry weather, it's much nicer cruisng with the roof down.


----------



## Cloud

BeastleeUK said:


> Good news, Sophie is working her birthday, we are out on the Friday instead! Unless something major happens between now and then I will be bugging Heidi to make this one. Let's hope for some dry weather, it's much nicer cruisng with the roof down.


That's excellent news! 

The cruise will start at 7.30pm from Luciano's at The Millstone (see first page for address details) and we will have a brief stop at The Dog pub on Church Street, Belmont, BL7 8AB, before finishing back at Luciano's. You'll be brave driving 'topless' behind Les if his last cruise is anything to go by - let's just say it had rather a smokey end!! :lol:


----------



## les

Cloud said:


> BeastleeUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news, Sophie is working her birthday, we are out on the Friday instead! Unless something major happens between now and then I will be bugging Heidi to make this one. Let's hope for some dry weather, it's much nicer cruisng with the roof down.
> 
> 
> 
> That's excellent news!
> 
> The cruise will start at 7.30pm from Luciano's at The Millstone (see first page for address details) and we will have a brief stop at The Dog pub on Church Street, Belmont, BL7 8AB, before finishing back at Luciano's. You'll be brave driving 'topless' behind Les if his last cruise is anything to go by - let's just say it had rather a smokey end!! :lol:
Click to expand...

OI! I heard that Karen :twisted:


----------



## Cloud

les said:


> OI! I heard that Karen :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud

A quick reminder about Les' Rivington cruise on Thursday evening. 

Please arrive at Luciano's at The Millstone (1 Bolton Road, Grimeford Village, Chorley, PR6 9HH) before 7.30 pm. We will be having a brief stop during the cruise at The Dog pub (Church Street, Belmont, BL7 8AB), before finishing back at Luciano's.

I'll hand over to Les now - hope to see you all on Thursday.


----------



## John-H

Can't wait for Fiesta time :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

I stupidly booked someone in for 7pm on Thursday so got to give it a miss


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> I stupidly booked someone in for 7pm on Thursday so got to give it a miss


Now that is stupid! Not to worry, you'll probably see the smoke from Les' car from your house!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol:

I bet you'll have more fun (watching it) than I will :wink:


----------



## John-H

I do wonder how Les is going to stay in front this time. He's tried the smokescreen but did that really work? There was something about blowing his socks off but now apparently he's blown his trolleys off and I daren't look. Every little helps I suppose :roll: :wink:


----------



## les

1.4 Fiestas eat hairdressers cars


----------



## Cloud

Should be a good turn out and the weather's supposed to improve this afternoon. So far we have confirmed:-

Les
Cloud
So Slow
ImolaTT
Marco34
Sutty
The Phantom Lord
shshivji
Sonatina
Tangerine Knight
Haiych/BeastleeUK
John-H

See you all at The Millstone!


----------



## BeastleeUK

See you later today. Am home waiting for a dry patch to wash and polish Tedi. We'll have to leave at 9pm to get back and pop the champers with Sophie after work.


----------



## les

11 TTs shouldn't be a problem. I wonder how many I can loose lol. Na I will give you all a break and take it easy.


----------



## John-H

Cloud said:


> Should be a good turn out and the weather's supposed to improve this afternoon. So far we have confirmed:-
> 
> Les
> Cloud
> So Slow
> ImolaTT
> Marco34
> Sutty
> The Phantom Lord
> shshivji
> Sonatina
> Tangerine Knight
> Haiych/BeastleeUK
> 
> See you all at The Millstone!


Me too! 

Don't worry Les. There are enough of us to give you a push


----------



## Cloud

BeastleeUK said:


> See you later today. Am home waiting for a dry patch to wash and polish Tedi. We'll have to leave at 9pm to get back and pop the champers with Sophie after work.


Oooh, champers - very nice! [smiley=cheers.gif] See you both tonight.


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Me too!
> 
> Don't worry Les. There are enough of us to give you a push


Glad you can make it John.


----------



## Sonatina

Looking forward to this! See you there.

;-) Mark


----------



## John-H

The last time I offered Les a push he seemed more interested in food though :wink:










See you later


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> The last time I offered Les a push he seemed more interested in food though :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you later


Interesting that Pete's popped up over Les' car :roll: 
[yes, I know where that was and a brilliant weekend it was too thanks to Pete]


----------



## John-H

Yes we saw Pete in Wales at the big car show at the castle recently.


----------



## A3DFU

We certainly did 

And we also met Paul Riley, ex organiser of Stanford Hall LWVWOC. It's a small world


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> 1.4 Fiestas eat hairdressers cars


My 3.2 is quivering in fear. I'll drop to one bank of cylinders tonight :lol: I better not say that, something just might fail and do just that.

In fact Shak and I may cycle it, maybe a closer match?? :lol: :lol:

See you all later. A good run this. Looking forward to it and dry too!


----------



## Marco34

I bet this Fiesta is supercharged and it leaves us all!


----------



## Cloud

Good to see everyone last night. We only lost one car this time, a massive improvement on last year. Keep up the good work Les!


----------



## John-H

Yes, it didn't turn into an episode of Lost and we found Mark in the end 

Good fun and good to see everyone 

See you Sunday!


----------



## Sonatina

I got held up by a Fiesta, but not Les' unfortunately otherwise I may have found the correct route! Still, great to see everyone and amazing weather! Les always arranges good cruises. Good to see you there mate. :wink:

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Cloud

A few pics from last night:


----------



## John-H

Nice pictures Karen. Here are a couple ofmine:


----------



## les

Wasn't a bad meet and run at all last night. Shame Mark's 911 couldn't keep up with my Fiesta nor Shaks Siroco. :lol: Hope the biker we saw is going to be OK he didn't look too good as the paramedic attended to him poor lad. Those roads have claimed many a biker and car. See you all Sunday, drive safely.


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like you all had a great time. Shame I couldn't make it


----------



## John-H

Oh it's Monday the 7th - just checking :wink:


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Oh it's Monday the 7th - just checking :wink:


It certainly is. You beat me to the 'bump'! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

I shall be there.


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> I shall be there.


Excellent, see you on Monday. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry peeps..will be in Spain from Sunday.
Steve


----------



## Cloud

V6RUL said:


> Sorry peeps..will be in Spain from Sunday.
> Steve


You're just showing off now! :x

Have a great time and we hope to see you soon.


----------



## Cloud

We so far have confirmed for Monday:-

Cloud
So Slow
Marco
ImolaTT
Sutty
The Phantom Lord 
John-H
Les
t'mill


----------



## TTS-Phil

I'll be there


----------



## John-H

Ooh, we doing confirmations? Well I intend being there but alas not my TT.


----------



## les

John-H said:


> Ooh, we doing confirmations? Well I intend being there but alas not my TT.


That's OK John I won't be ina TT either :wink:


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Ooh, we doing confirmations? Well I intend being there but alas not my TT.


Next month I expect acceptance cards! :lol:


----------



## John-H

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, we doing confirmations? Well I intend being there but alas not my TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I expect acceptance cards! :lol:
Click to expand...

Laminated or un-laminated? :wink:


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, we doing confirmations? Well I intend being there but alas not my TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Next month I expect acceptance cards! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laminated or un-laminated? :wink:
Click to expand...

Do you really need to ask?


----------



## Cloud

Thanks for a good night everyone, although the TTs seem to be dwindling. More a random German car meet than a TT meet! :lol:


----------



## John-H

Good to see everyone last night. I'm sure you could make a barometer with a little TT holding a parasol that comes out in fine weather :lol:

If Andrea is reading this - type "what's my IP" into Google when you are at home and having difficulty then copy me the number it comes back with and I'll check if there's a spam block on that address. You can email it through to ttforum @ mail.com (without the spaces) if you can't PM and I'll pick it up. That goes for anyone else having similar issues


----------



## Stem

Missed Septembers - will try for the October although the Sandpiper is more local to me. Look forward to it, should have my new grille fitted by then as well as a few other little mods.


----------



## Cloud

Stem said:


> Missed Septembers - will try for the October although the Sandpiper is more local to me. Look forward to it, should have my new grille fitted by then as well as a few other little mods.


Welcome to the forum. It would be great to meet you and your car, hope you can make it.


----------



## Cloud

Just a little reminder that the next NW meet is at The Boatyard on Tuesday (6th October).

Hope this good weather continues for a good TT turnout. 8)


----------



## Cloud

I think I spoke too soon about the weather! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope to see everyone tomorrow, with or without their TTs.


----------



## Marco34

I'll be there tonight. Not sure in the TT, it s lovely and detailed in the garage at the moment.

Andrea going too (Imola) she can't post on her machine at present.


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> I'll be there tonight. Not sure in the TT, it s lovely and detailed in the garage at the moment.
> 
> Andrea going too (Imola) she can't post on her machine at present.


Excellent, see you both later. I think we're bringing both TTs tonight.


----------



## A3DFU

Sadly not me 

Have a good time all


----------



## Cloud

A busy little bee as always Dani!


----------



## A3DFU

I'd wish my 1 1/2 clients would choose to come in the morning [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hopefully I'll be OK for the November meet as long as it is before the 6th Nov as Turkey beckons after that :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Just checked; I'll defo be at the sandpiper on Wed 4th Nov [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Cloud

Excellent. See you soon.


----------



## Cloud

Thanks to everyone for coming along last night, we even managed 4 TTs along with the other German 'wet weather' cars! :roll:

Nice to get the opportunity to give Mark's V6 a thorough inspection - it passed!


----------



## John-H

Emissions? 

Nice to see everybody, it was a good laugh. The food is improving - that pasta dish I had was a great creation [smiley=chef.gif]

See some of you at Dani's meet on Friday


----------



## Marco34

I'd have had to garage my car wet so not a good idea to use it. It got heavy last night driving home too.

It was a good laugh last night, had no idea how it got to 11pm!

See you all in November.


----------



## TTS-Phil

Another enjoyable evening, good to see everyone


----------



## Templar

Hi all,
Digressing somewhat from the original post but knowing how some of you northerners like your Raleigh burner bmx's from the past in thought I'd sshare a link I'd come across, hope you like his work ..

http://www.burnerworldforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=94


----------



## Cloud

Templar said:


> Hi all,
> Digressing somewhat from the original post but knowing how some of you northerners like your Raleigh burner bmx's from the past in thought I'd sshare a link I'd come across, hope you like his work ..
> 
> http://www.burnerworldforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=94


Many thanks for that Jase, I'll bring it to Scott and Jonny's attention. Nice to know you remembered the two anoraks!!! :lol:


----------



## Templar

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Digressing somewhat from the original post but knowing how some of you northerners like your Raleigh burner bmx's from the past in thought I'd sshare a link I'd come across, hope you like his work ..
> 
> http://www.burnerworldforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=94
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for that Jase, I'll bring it to Scott and Jonny's attention. Nice to know you remembered the two anoraks!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha. .seeing those bikes took me back to my youth  quite suprised there was a forum for the Raleigh Burner and just goes to show how many anoraks are about in one way shape or form.
Any of you northerners coming to ADI next weekend (apart from the obvious Daniel and John) ?


----------



## V6RUL

I should be there with Julie.
May even go Friday to make a weekend of it.
Steve


----------



## Cloud

Templar said:


> Any of you northerners coming to ADI next weekend (apart from the obvious Daniel and John) ?


Not us I'm afraid, it's my sister's wedding in a couple of weeks and I've lots to do.


----------



## t'mill

That's quite some collection of Burners :lol: and appreciated by this old skool anorak 

They make my solitary Burner look lost


----------



## Templar

Can't believe how much money people want for them including pretty rough ones.
Was wondering if one would fit in the boot of my roadster if I loosened up the stem and rotated the handlebars round ?


----------



## Templar

V6RUL said:


> I should be there with Julie.
> May even go Friday to make a weekend of it.
> Steve


We're stopping at a place called the convent in Stroud on the Sat and onto Bath on the Sun...never been so looking forward to it, all in all should be a nice weekend.
Clive and Sandra will be in Luxembourg and Keith and Penny are at a wedding...doubt Martin and Paula will be coming :?


----------



## t'mill

Templar said:


> Can't believe how much money people want for them including pretty rough ones.
> Was wondering if one would fit in the boot of my roadster if I loosened up the stem and rotated the handlebars round ?


The prices of 80's BMX stuff is quite the eye opener for sure. Raleigh' aren't even at the higher priced end either 

I've never seen the boot space of a roadster to give an indication whether a BMX would fit. I'd say both wheels would prob need to come off for ease. It surprising how small BMXs are with the wheels off.


----------



## Templar

t'mill said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe how much money people want for them including pretty rough ones.
> Was wondering if one would fit in the boot of my roadster if I loosened up the stem and rotated the handlebars round ?
> 
> 
> 
> The prices of 80's BMX stuff is quite the eye opener for sure. Raleigh' aren't even at the higher priced end either
> 
> I've never seen the boot space of a roadster to give an indication whether a BMX would fit. I'd say both wheels would prob need to come off for ease. It surprising how small BMXs are with the wheels off.
Click to expand...

Yeah would probably need to pull at least the front wheel off I reckon and maybe the pedals too. The roadsters boot is reasonably long but not particularly high so one might go in with a squeeze. 
Not going to pay big bucks tbh so maybe a more modern retro...watch this space :wink:


----------



## t'mill

Mid skool (90's) BMXs are still reasonably priced, although I envisage these following old skool price trends in the future.

Be interesting to see what what you've got in mind :wink:


----------



## TT Tom TT

Hey all,

Look forward to showing my face at a few of these meetings in 2016 after I have my car and finances up to scratch!


----------



## John-H

It will be good to meet you Tom


----------



## Cloud

TT Tom TT said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Look forward to showing my face at a few of these meetings in 2016 after I have my car and finances up to scratch!


It will be good to have you on board Tom.


----------



## sislack

Mark Davies said:


> Looks like I should manage 5 meetings this year including this month, so I'll see you next week.


Ill be there


----------



## Cloud

sislack said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I should manage 5 meetings this year including this month, so I'll see you next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be there
Click to expand...

It will be nice to meet you (and your car of course).


----------



## Cloud

Don't forget our next monthly meet is next Wednesday (4th November) at The Sandpiper.


----------



## V6RUL

I will probably be there if I don't manage to get a job..
Maybe going early to get a food order in.
Steve


----------



## Cloud

V6RUL said:


> I will probably be there if I don't manage to get a job..
> Maybe going early to get a food order in.
> Steve


Will be nice to see you, seems ages since Haigh Hall.


----------



## John-H

I'll be there hopefully


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> I'll be there hopefully


Excellent


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Sorry can't make this one


----------



## Cloud

Great to hear from you Kurt. Hope you can make the December meet at The Boatyard [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

I'll be there tomorrow


----------



## Cloud

Excellent Dani, it seems ages since we saw you, you're always working!


----------



## A3DFU

It only seems that way Karen :wink:


----------



## Sutty

I should be there this time


----------



## Cloud

Great news Al, see you tomorrow


----------



## Marco34

I shall be there too. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Cloud

Looking forward to hearing all about your holiday Mark.


----------



## t'mill

I expect the 'Stang' will feature highly in conversation


----------



## Cloud

Ha ha! Bet he'd to have it surgically removed! :lol:


----------



## John-H

Good to see everyone. Thanks for the cider making kit Alan! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Yep, nice steak and good company.
Steve


----------



## Cloud

Yes, it was great to see the gang. The 'apple dealing' out of a car boot in the far corner of a dark car park, late at night, looked unbelievably dodgy!


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks for hosting another great meet Karen. It was good to see everyone and the new menu (new to me) at the Sandpiper was a real bonus too 8)


----------



## John-H

Cloud said:


> Yes, it was great to see the gang. The 'apple dealing' out of a car boot in the far corner of a dark car park, late at night, looked unbelievably dodgy!


If the DS were watching the wraps being exchanged were the size of supermarket 5p carrier bags! I think we were lucky not being busted. That Mr Big Al was definitely trying to hook us all in with the free samples - how did that line go?
"He gives the kids free samples,
Because he knows full well,
That today's young innocent faces,
Will be tomorrow's clientele!"
Alan, you are obviously investing for your retirement! :wink: 


A3DFU said:


> Thanks for hosting another great meet Karen. It was good to see everyone and the new menu (new to me) at the Sandpiper was a real bonus too 8)


Yes, the food has definitely improved no end. That dish I had was delicious!


----------



## Cloud

Just taken my pie out of the oven, made with Al's apples


----------



## John-H

Nice decoration


----------



## Cloud

Don't forget, the last meet of the year is on Thursday (3rd December) at The Boatyard. Hope this awful weather improves, my car is filthy! :x


----------



## John-H

I aim to be there


----------



## BeastleeUK

Unfortunately another one we will miss due to other commitments on the day. Hope you all have a good Christmas.


----------



## Cloud

Hi Lee. You mentioned you probably wouldn't be able to make this one. Hope you both have a fantastic Christmas and I hope to see you in the new year.


----------



## Marco34

I will be there. It will be a miracle if the TT is out in this.


----------



## John-H

It's a bit wet :roll:


----------



## Cloud

Looks like it will be dry for this evening, the roads will be wet though so I'll not expect to see your TT Mark. See you later.


----------



## A3DFU

I had this suspicion all along about my shoulder ache but now I'm certain: it's because someone's twisting my arm :roll:

See you later


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> I had this suspicion all along about my shoulder ache but now I'm certain: it's because someone's twisting my arm :roll:
> 
> See you later


Ouch, try twisting back!!! :lol:

See you later


----------



## Cloud

Thank you to everyone for a good night, told you it would stop raining! :wink: Can't believe we only managed 3 TTs between the 12 people sat round the table! :lol:

Have a happy Christmas and I'll see you all in the new Year (next meet Monday 4th January).


----------



## John-H

Nice to see everyone. Have a good Christmas.

P.S. Do you think these would make good Christmas tree decorations:


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Nice to see everyone. Have a good Christmas.
> 
> P.S. Do you think these would make good Christmas tree decorations:


Well photographed John! This one definitely would [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## John-H

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see everyone. Have a good Christmas.
> 
> P.S. Do you think these would make good Christmas tree decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well photographed John! This one definitely would [smiley=santa.gif]
Click to expand...

I don't know who took those photographs - it's none of my bismuth :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Lovely seeing everyone; have a good Christmas all


----------



## Cloud

I can't believe Steve has made two meets in a row, he's beginning to make a habit of it! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Cloud said:


> I can't believe Steve has made two meets in a row, he's beginning to make a habit of it! :lol:


It's one of the benefits of being in between contracts..
Steve


----------



## John-H

V6RUL said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Steve has made two meets in a row, he's beginning to make a habit of it! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the benefits of being in between contracts..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve's attendance figures are rigged!  ...... I'll get me coat


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Steve's attendance figures are rigged!  ...... I'll get me coat


Noooooooooo!!!!!! :lol:


----------

